# Tv Samsung: Se ve verdoso.



## caan (Sep 24, 2011)

Hola a todos. Gracias por tomarse la molestia de leer este tema. 
Tengo un problema con un TV Samsung Flat de 25 pulgadas y esque el tono del color se ve muy verdoso.
La imagen aparentemente se ve bien despues de que el TV lleva ya varios minutos encendido; pero el defecto se nota en imagenes claras y oscuras. Por ejemplo: Una imagen nocturna o los créditos al final de un programa (en donde debería verse negro, se ve muy verde).

El tv tiene masomenos unos 6-7 añños de uso y ya fue reparado una vez por unas líneas verdes que le aparecían en la parte superior de la pantalla (Si no estoy mal era un problema de magnetización)


Es exactamente un TV de éstos, CL25M6MQ de 25 pulgadas.







El tv lo llevé a un técnico porque la verdad me dio cosa meterle la mano; aunque si lo había destapado antes para ver si veía algo raro, pero no hice gran cosa. Hoy me trajeron el TV......Cuando el tipo vino yo no estaba en la casa; así que cuando llegué lo primero que hice fue mirar como me había quedado.
Cuando lo prendí, para sorpresa mía observé que estaba prácticamente igual, seguía viéndose verdoso. Inmediatamente lo llamé. Le comenté que estaba igual, entonces me dijo lo siguiente (quiero saber la opinión de uds respecto a lo que el técnico me dijo): Me dijo que va a demorar *entre 8 y 15 días* que el TV vuelva a mostrar los colores buenos. Que lo que le cambió fue el *"circuito procesador de imagen"* (así me dijo) y unos* filamentos de la pantalla* que estaban malos. Que se iba a ir mejorando poco a poco la imagen mientras dichos filamentos se iban "despegando de la pantalla" con el calentamiento del televisor por su uso. 
A mi personalmente esto no me convence, pero pues yo no esque sea experto en el tema y pues "el que sabe sabe". Igual si en este tiempo (8 a 15 días) el TV sigue igual obviamente lo volveré a llamar.
Me tomé la molestia de destapar el TV y en la parte de atrás del TRC si hay algo nuevo; en una especie de vidrio que hay ahí, ví que se habían reemplazado algunas cosas y ví como puntos de soldadura. También noté que le cambió la entrada coaxial.
Quiero saber uds que opinan de la versión del técnico, pues hasta ahora no ha pasado nada!
Gracias.!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 24, 2011)

Antes de la rotura como se veia ?


----------



## caan (Sep 24, 2011)

Rotura??
Si lo que quiere decir es como se veía antes de la reparación pues la respuesta es: El tono del color prácticamente igual; muy verde. Exactamente lo que sucede antes y después de la reparación (no ha existido gran cambio hasta el momento) es lo siguiente: Cuando se enciende el TV se ve perfecto pero unos segundos despues cambia gradualmente el tono del color hasta que queda muy verde. Será que en unos días si se va a ver bien???
Lo que si mejoró fue la calidad de la imagen, se vé más nitida. Me imaginó que por el cambio de la entrada coaxial.


----------



## ars (Sep 24, 2011)

Mira yo no se de televisores. Lo poco que se es que cuando se ven mal los colores, principalmente el problema esta en los transistores que manejan los colores, que son 3 uno por cada color. Suele pasar que al principio se ven mal los colores y mientras esta encendido se compone ya que se caliente y las soldaduras se funden, eso pasa si es problema de soldaduras de los transistores. Es lo poco que se.
Ahora que lo que te dijo que necesita unos días hasta que se acomodo, estoy 100% seguro que es chamuyo.


----------



## fdesergio (Sep 24, 2011)

caan dijo:


> Hola a todos. Gracias por tomarse la molestia de leer este tema.
> Tengo un problema con un TV Samsung Flat de 25 pulgadas y esque el tono del color se ve muy verdoso.
> La imagen aparentemente se ve bien despues de que el TV lleva ya varios minutos encendido; pero el defecto se nota en imagenes claras y oscuras. Por ejemplo: Una imagen nocturna o los créditos al final de un programa (en donde debería verse negro, se ve muy verde).
> 
> ...



Pura PAJAAAAAAAAAAAA, uno mas de esos que pretender robar a  la gente escudados en un vocabulario seudotecnico y el desconocimiento del cliente, reclamale pero YA, lo que te dijo es pura mentira, puede deberse a falla del TRC  muy comun en esos modelos por mala calidad  de la pantalla o TRC o CRT, pero personalmente he reparado varios aplicando el rejuvenecedor del TRC, obviamente habria que probrar si no existe alguna falla en los amplificadores de video , pero casi seguro  100% es falla del TRC, chauuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## caan (Sep 24, 2011)

Al tipo igual no se le ha pagado jaja; pues cuando venga por el dinero le hablaré del rejuvenecedor a ver que me dice.....Me imagino que el tipo diciendome "Eso se va a arreglar con el calentamiento del TV" querrá hacer referencia al calentmaiento del TRC para que se reactive no?? Pero esa reactivación la puede hacer el mismo en su taller sin necesidad de "esperar".
Muchas gracias!


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 24, 2011)

caan dijo:


> Al tipo igual no se le ha pagado jaja; pues cuando venga por el dinero le hablaré del rejuvenecedor a ver que me dice.....Me imagino que el tipo diciendome "Eso se va a arreglar con el calentamiento del TV" querrá hacer referencia al calentmaiento del TRC para que se reactive no?? Pero esa reactivación la puede hacer el mismo en su taller sin necesidad de "esperar".
> Muchas gracias!



Amigo, imagina por una cuestion logica, ningun componente mejorara su rendimiento con el paso del tiempo. Es de pensar como dijo un colega, tipica falla de TRC de mala calidad o envejecido. Otro motivo, la falta de ajuste de ganancia de color, que debe realizarse en modo service.
Asi que desde ya, si no hay solucion, no hay pago!


----------



## fdesergio (Sep 24, 2011)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Amigo, imagina por una cuestion logica, ningun componente mejorara su rendimiento con el paso del tiempo. Es de pensar como dijo un colega, tipica falla de TRC de mala calidad o envejecido. Otro motivo, la falta de ajuste de ganancia de color, que debe realizarse en modo service.
> Asi que desde ya, si no hay solucion, no hay pago!


El rejuvenecimiento por comodidad se puede hacer en la casa del cliente, hay que tener cuidado pues esos modelos son propensos a dañar el cuello del TRC cuando se transportan parados, si debes transportarlo hacia algun lado, coloca el frente de la pantalla hacia abajo (en el cojin del auto), asi el movimiento no hace que el yugo por su peso quiebre el cuello del TRC, chauuuuuu


----------



## caan (Sep 25, 2011)

Una pregunta; estaría bien decirle al técnico que me haga rejuvenecimiento del TRC en mi casa???


----------



## pandacba (Sep 25, 2011)

Aqui hay un error, no creo que rejuvenecimiento, lo que necesita se llama limpieza, que es un método menos agresivo que el rejuvenecimiento, lo que hace es elliminar particulas que quedan entre los elecrodos y que cuando el TRC esta frio estan en contacto y al calentar y dilatarse dejan de hacerlo. cuando se hace limpieza del TRC se ven internamente unos fogonazoa breves, y eso confirma la eliminación de estar particulas internas y el resultado queda a la vista luego. Pero ojo, una vez finalizado el proceso y por haber estado trabajando mal es muy posible que necesite un retoque para obtener el blanco lo que debe hacerse entrando al modo service y corregir los valores en sector correspondiente.

El rejuvenecimiento, lo que hace es eliminar una capa en el caño o los cañones afectados para que recupera la emisión, eso se hace cuano uno de los cañones no emite como los otros, cuando el trc toma una coloración y no puede ser ajustado con los controles correspondientes, y es fácil comprobarlo midiendo la emisíon al medir la corriente de cátodo, pero tiene sus riesgos y la persona que lo hace debe ser muy cuidadoso y entender que esta haciendo, tratando de quitar la menor cantidad de material posible porque si por desconocimiento de como es el proceso y deja pasar demasiada corriene en el proceso puede dejar inutilizado el cañón y por ende el TRC.

Todo lo que digo no es teorización si no con buen conocimiento de causa, tareas las cuales realizo desde hace muchos años con excelentes resultados.


Como veran aca se aconsejo rejuvenecimiento, y lo que se debe hacer es limpieza que como ya describi no es lo mismo ni parecido.


----------



## NarXEh (Sep 25, 2011)

Buenas!

Revisa los transistores "Amplificadores de video". Son 3 (uno asignado a cada color) y por lo general vi que cuando se ve verdoso, fucsia, etc es que hay uno de esos transistores con una soldadura fria o algo similar.

Para que te ubiques, si no me equiboco estan en la plaquita que va directo al tubo. Repasa las soldaduras (de los tres por las dudas) y despues contanos, yo vi por lo menos a 4 televisores con ese problema.

Saludos


----------



## ars (Sep 25, 2011)

caan dijo:


> Una pregunta; estaría bien decirle al técnico que me haga rejuvenecimiento del TRC en mi casa???


Para mi con ese tipo tenes que cortar relacion, te quiso cagar, asi que porque no  lo haría de nuevo? Darle de comer a alguien que te quiso cagar no da. Anda a otro lado y listo.


----------



## caan (Sep 26, 2011)

Hola a todos!!
Gracias por sus respuestas. A ver les cuento:
Gracias al post de *pandacba* me enteré de que los TV's tenían un modo de servicio (No tenía ni idea). Así que busqué en internet cómo acceder a este modo y efectivamente pude entrar a el. Teniendo cuidado de no moverle algo diferente a los colores, modifiqué el "Green Drive" y "Red Drive"; y para sorpresa mía el TV quedó perfecto!!! Ahora si se ven bien los colores, ya nada de verdoso. Esto me hace surgir dos preguntas:
1. Será que si era necesario llevarlo al técnico?? Porque cabe la posibilidad de que si hubiese hecho esto antes el TV quedara bueno; como también existe la posibilidad de que era necesaria una reparación física para que lo de las configuraciones del modo de servicio hicieran efecto sobre la imagen. Espero hacerme entender.
2. Será que no dejar las configuraciones de colores de fábrica en el modo de servicio (solo modifiqué los colores) tendrá alguna repercución negativa en el aparato a largo plazo?????
Gracias, sl2.


----------



## fdesergio (Sep 26, 2011)

caan dijo:


> Hola a todos!!
> Gracias por sus respuestas. A ver les cuento:
> Gracias al post de *pandacba* me enteré de que los TV's tenían un modo de servicio (No tenía ni idea). Así que busqué en internet cómo acceder a este modo y efectivamente pude entrar a el. Teniendo cuidado de no moverle algo diferente a los colores, modifiqué el "Green Drive" y "Red Drive"; y para sorpresa mía el TV quedó perfecto!!! Ahora si se ven bien los colores, ya nada de verdoso. Esto me hace surgir dos preguntas:
> 1. Será que si era necesario llevarlo al técnico?? Porque cabe la posibilidad de que si hubiese hecho esto antes el TV quedara bueno; como también existe la posibilidad de que era necesaria una reparación física para que lo de las configuraciones del modo de servicio hicieran efecto sobre la imagen. Espero hacerme entender.
> ...



Probablemente fue falla del tubo, pero esa falla la correjiste aumentando el color en los otros dos o bajandole al que estaba emitiendo mas, pero si te quedo bien (lluvia en blanco negro) dejalo asi , chauuuuuuuu


----------



## pandacba (Sep 26, 2011)

Con el tiempo el tv como todo aparato debe recalibrarse, por desgaste de componentes, el TRC con los años pierde capacidad de emitir por varias razonees, desgaste de la capa del material rico en electrones que recubren los càtodos, por incrustaciones que se le forman etc.

Los materiales con el tiempo sufren de algun modo alguan modificación y cada uno aporta un poquito, por eso es que esos ajustes no son fijos estan alli para permitir hacer las correcciones necesarias, de echo aún con el mismo material cada tv es ajustado individualmente ya que el comportamiento no es exactamente igual en todos, y a medida que pasan los años se deben hacer ajustes y limpiezas por personal idóneo al TRC , no olvidar que toda la etapa de horizontal esta sometida a alta tensión y con los años hay pequeñas fujas, el comportamiento cambia, la alta tensión y el calor ayudan a ello.

Quedate tranquilo, si se ve perfecto esta trabando bastante bien


----------



## caan (Sep 26, 2011)

La imagen está bien, pero me gustaría optimizarla lo más posible.
Agradecería si alguien me puede sugerir valores recomendados para las configuraciones del modo de servicio


----------



## pandacba (Sep 27, 2011)

baja el nivel de croma paa que quede en blanco y negro, no debe haber coloraciòn alguna, si esta bien en blanco y negro el ajuste es correcto, eso significa que los tres cañones emiten parejo, la suma de los tres da el blanco. Una vez logrado listo no lo toques más, el ajuste de fábrica para los controles habituales es constraste al máximo, brillo y croma al 50% en tales condiciones la imagen deberia ser óptima

Por lo antedicho signiifca que no es posible darte valores, se calibra mediante observación, en fábrica se hace con sintrumentos.
Pero con lo descripto, el ajuste que se logra es correcto. por lo que una vez logrado no lo toques más, no te olvides que el aparato no es nuevo, por lo tanto los valores de ajuste diferiran de cuando lo era.


----------



## caan (Oct 6, 2011)

Hola si alguien tiene los valores por defecto de "Video Adjust 1" de este modelo o algun otro samsung se lo agradecería......El TV me ha estado funcionando perfecto pero esque aveces lo comparo con otros de mi casa y me da la sensación de que me sobrepasé con el rojo.
Gracias.


----------



## pandacba (Oct 6, 2011)

Si el tuvo ya tiene tiempo los valors por defecto no te serviran para nada.
El ajuste se hace con isntrumental, pero sin el reducir el color al mínimo y calibrar hasta que el blanco sea blanco sin ninguna coloración eso es suficiente


----------



## pandacba (Oct 7, 2011)

Antes de postear lee todo el tema, ya antes hizo una regulación porque se veia mal pero le quedo con coloración


----------



## caan (Oct 16, 2011)

Hola; ultimamente he notado en ocasiones en este mismo TV que al encenderlo suena un pitido algo fastidioso, se quita después de unos minutos de encendido el TV. Ya noté que no es proveniente de los parlantes sino más bien del interior del aparato, que podría ser?????
No pasa siempre, solo es ocasionalmente.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Oct 16, 2011)

caan dijo:


> Hola; ultimamente he notado en ocasiones en este mismo TV que al encenderlo suena un pitido algo fastidioso, se quita después de unos minutos de encendido el TV. Ya noté que no es proveniente de los parlantes sino más bien del interior del aparato, que podría ser?????
> No pasa siempre, solo es ocasionalmente.


Hola Amigo, bueno gralmente. el silbido que mencionas se debe a que el nucleo del Fback. se encuentre flojo, o las bobinas de deflexion horizontal tienen espiras sueltas.


----------

